# simulaciones con WinIQsim



## iñaki (Dic 28, 2006)

Hooooooola!! 

Necesito saber si alguno de vosotros ha utilizado alguna vez el programa winIQsim para simular  una señal de TV generando difentes portadoras. Si alguien controla este programa me podria ayudar con este tema?
Mil gracias por toda vuestra ayuda!!!!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Dic 29, 2006)

iñaki dijo:
			
		

> Hooooooola!!
> 
> Necesito saber si alguno de vosotros ha utilizado alguna vez el programa winIQsim para simular  una señal de TV generando difentes portadoras. Si alguien controla este programa me podria ayudar con este tema?
> Mil gracias por toda vuestra ayuda!!!!!!



Hola, que interesante yo no había leido nada al respecto, de donde saco la información usted???

Saludos y gracias


----------



## iñaki (Dic 30, 2006)

Hola!!
yo simplemente conozco este programa por ke nos han mandado un trabajillo en la uni y lo necesitamos para hacer las  mediciones del dinB de un amplificador. Este programilla se puede conseguir gratuitamente:

http://www.rohde-schwarz.com/www/de...1117&content=/www/dev_center.nsf/html/1117117

Ya de paso si alguien tiene conocimiento de lo ke puede ser el DIN-B por favor os estaria mu agradecido si me lo pasarais para ke pudiera seguir con mis mediciones.

benga pues!!! a pasarlo bien!!!


----------

